# Burstner Elegance 810 - engine battery



## Ted x (Jun 6, 2020)

Can anyone help - how do you change the engine battery for a new one


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are not sure of how to do it I would suggest to get a professional to do the job. 


Andy


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

If you have an amount of practical DIY skills I see no reason why you should not be able to tackle this with caution.
The battery is quite large and heavy you may need assistance to lift out and replace.

The battery is under the cab floor on the left hand side, remove the floor covering and you will see some fasteners which will need to be removed, the whole cover plate can then be lifted off.
Ensure you have the code for your radio if it requires one and ensure everything is turned off and the keys removed from ignition switch.
You will see that both terminals have multi wiring connectors to them, disconnect the earth or negative terminal (-) first then the live or positive(+) one next, there is no need to remove individual wires or terminals, just the connectors on the battery terminal posts, from memory a single 10 mm spanner size. Looking central of battery at the front there is a single 13mm spanner size fastener that holds the battery clamp, you'll need a socket and extension to get at that, with the clamp removed and the wiring connectors removed you can then lift the battery out of its enclosure, drop the new one in place fit the clamp and terminals fitting the positive live connector first the earth or negative last, replace the cover and refix fasteners, refit floor covering.

.


----------



## Ted x (Jun 6, 2020)

Thank you for your response - its not a case of knowing what to do is a case of accessing the battery in the engine compartment


----------



## Ted x (Jun 6, 2020)

eurajohn said:


> If you have an amount of practical DIY skills I see no reason why you should not be able to tackle this with caution.
> The battery is quite large and heavy you may need assistance to lift out and replace.
> 
> The battery is under the cab floor on the left hand side, remove the floor covering and you will see some fasteners which will need to be removed, the whole cover plate can then be lifted off.
> ...


Thank you for your response - our engine battery is in the engine compartment, tucked up under the dash area - at arms length, and wonder how you can access the battery to change it (body is coachbuild)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Ted x said:


> Thank you for your response - our engine battery is in the engine compartment, tucked up under the dash area - at arms length, and wonder how you can access the battery to change it (body is coachbuild)


I watched a RAC man change the battery on a friends A class Merc Hymer which was also in the engine compartment by the bulkhead. I decided if I ever had that set up I would get someone younger and stronger than me to do it. Can you lift a battery at arm length and ease it out still at arms length?
I did read one post that said "I enquired about replacing the battery when I had an Elegance. You have to unbolt the power steering reservoir and move it out of the way, then the battery can be slid out. Mind your knuckles,"

Any help? https://forums.outandaboutlive.co.u...ters/Burstner-Elegance-starter-battery/18286/


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Ted x said:


> Thank you for your response - our engine battery is in the engine compartment, tucked up under the dash area - at arms length, and wonder how you can access the battery to change it (body is coachbuild)


What year is your van?
Is it an X244 or X250/ 90?

.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our Kontiki has the battery tucked up underneath on the right hand side of the vehicle facing forwards. It is located right underneath the bodywork so is not easy to access and the connecting wires are very thick and inflexible. 

The battery itself has the multiple connections to the positive, but these are all mounted on one plate bolted on to the terminal with two steadying clips as well. The bolt needs to be loosened, then the clips eased off so that the positive plate can be lifted about 2 cms to clear the terminal..... not easy as there is only about 1.8 cm clearance......

The negative connections are fewer and easier as they are nearer the front (I wonder who designed it that way round ? Obviously a small handed Italian - determined to make life hard for others...).

Once those are disconnected there is a bar to be loosened that holds the battery still, once again two nuts to loosen at the base of the battery as it is clamped in - the back one is harder to get at, of course.

Then comes the fun sliding and lifting.... weight training is essential beforehand.

It weighs about 20kg or so it seems, and of course is not easy to get hold of, but I did it by myself (the dog declined to help) in about 30 minutes all in.

I actually connected a spare 12v battery to the positive and negative before disconnecting the terminals so that the radio codes and 
the immobiliser codes were not possibly compromised. That worked well and all were fully working without any hassle.

I used Tayna batteries for the battery, much cheaper than here in France, it was delivered in 48 hours from ordering, ready to go. Here, batteries are sold empty so you have to buy the acid separately and fill it yourself. I am always wary of sulphuric acid so having it ready filled is much safer IMO.

Not a difficult process, but one that requires good planning before starting, making sure all essentials are ready and knuckles protected "just in case".

.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> What year is your van?
> Is it an X244 or X250/ 90?
> 
> .


I guess not a X250/90 as the battery would be in the cab?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> I guess not a X250/90 as the battery would be in the cab?


Exactly, but I didn't think that the Elegance i810 was made before the introduction of the X250.

A friend of mine had a Burstner A class on a pre X250, access to anything in the engine bay via the letterbox Burstner called a bonnet was laughable so long as you didn't have to do anything in there, if you did it was almost an impossibility, even simple tasks such as topping oil or water were very difficult.

.


----------



## thesimmokid (Sep 2, 2011)

I gave up trying to change the battery on my Elegance a few years ago and called in the cavalry. The mobile mechanic did manage it in the end. However, when I asked him how he actually did it he told me it was just a matter of experience of working on commercial vehicles and knowing how to lift it, when to tilt and/or turn it and so on to get it past the other bits. I've kept his number!

As for general engine access on the Elegance, it's worse than appalling. The timing chain (belt? whatever!) was accessed by putting the vehicle up on ramps and dropping the engine. The labour costs for that were interesting! I can manage the basic fluid checks myself, but even topping up the washer reservoir is a job for a contortionist. 

In sum, and as others have suggested, you need to have good arm strength, a well thought-out plan of attack and the patience of a saint. Failing that, a mechanic with experience of commercial vehicles is the answer.

As for the motorhome itself, I love it even though it's getting old and tired. 

Lastly, do let us know how you got on.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I remember 55 years ago having to change a large battery on a Jag or Humber that was buried into the scuttle under the windscreen behind a V8 engine.
Laying full stretch across the engine to disconnect we used a shovel to get under the battery and drag it across the V rocker boxes to get it out.
The Triumph Stag was another nightmare. Manufacturers haven't learnt and made it any easier in generations.

Ray.


----------

